# Gator Trailer ID Help



## moxiedog (Dec 8, 2014)

Just picked up a sweet Queen Merrie on what looks to be a Gator trailer. I understand there should be a number stamped on the front right somewhere, but I think this has been painted a time or two. I looked around online and never saw one with the triangle up near the tongue. Anyone know an approx. year and model of this trailer? Any idea on value? 


https://s845.photobucket.com/user/matthewdheard/slideshow/gator tailer


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 8, 2014)

I'd say a PO added the structure so they could use a weight distribution hitch.


----------



## WPS (Dec 9, 2014)

Never seen a Gator trailer like that... But I agree with lckstckn2smknbrls.

Do you have a thread on your boat ?... Looks nice!


----------



## moxiedog (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't as I just picked it up and it is in storage until spring. I will likely go over there and clean it up a little and get some better pictures of the boat. I had been lusting after a 18 foot queen for years, and this one was literally 10 miles away the whole time....


----------



## moxiedog (Dec 11, 2014)

I found the number on the trailer. Front right part of the frame. The number says 549 W 164. Any ideas?


----------



## Boat2fast (Dec 12, 2014)

Does this number match your paperwork? Old trailers were usually ID'd by their factory serial number usually stamped into a metal tag attached to the trailer frame. This number would appear on the paperwork, title, registration, pink slip, etc.

You will, no doubt, need the paperwork mandated by whatever state you live in. There will probably need to be a papertrail back to the last registered owner. If that person is deceased, then you have to go through the probate system.

The whole thing can make you want to scrap the trailer...if you didn't pay attention to the paperwork while doing the deal. Sellers will work hard to provide proper paperwork BEFORE the money changes hands. Not so much afterwards...when the trailer is already gone out of their yard.


----------



## moxiedog (Dec 15, 2014)

In SD, most of these old trailers are just licensed as "homemade" and are assigned a ID# from the DMV. I once had a shorelandr trailer, decals and all, licensed as a homemade since the ID sticker had long ago fallen off.


----------

